# Windsor Falkirk AL vs. Windsor KNight



## ummer (Nov 15, 2008)

What are your thoughts on the Falkirk. Looks like the main difference between it and the knight is the wheelset and the fact that the Knight is a triple.

Can the Falkirk be beat price/value?


----------



## elevated (Apr 26, 2007)

> Looks like the main difference between it and the knight is the wheelset and the fact that the Knight is a triple.


edit: read below for an intelligent comparison [vs. my previous comment. ]


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

The knight has a better crankset, the falkirk has a better wheelset. The falkirk has a generic chain and cassette(not sure, not listed). I'd still pick the knight over the falkirk. I would recommend getting new brake pads, as the tektro pads stink - get 105 or koolstop pads.


----------

